# Gfci



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't understand the question. You can use load side for feed through on gfci receptacles


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

meser said:


> Hello, its my firrs post here. How is everyone?
> Does anybody know anything about not being able to use load side on gfi receptacles?


Hello.
What is the situation?
Do you have a clue?
Do you know how to ask a question?
Are you even an electrician?


----------



## meser (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry. Let me say it differently. What I have heard is that its a change in the code that doesn't allow you to use load side anymore. For example if you have 3 outlets , you have to use 3 gfi's instead of 1 and 2 regular receptacles on the load side. Not sure if it is national or local. I'm in New York.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

meser said:


> Sorry. Let me say it differently. What I have heard is that its a change in the code that doesn't allow you to use load side anymore. For example if you have 3 outlets , you have to use 3 gfi's instead of 1 and 2 regular receptacles on the load side. Not sure if it is national or local. I'm in New York.


I think you heard wrong


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

meser said:


> Sorry. Let me say it differently. What I have heard is that its a change in the code that doesn't allow you to use load side anymore. For example if you have 3 outlets , you have to use 3 gfi's instead of 1 and 2 regular receptacles on the load side. Not sure if it is national or local. I'm in New York.


Not in the NEC.

Most likely, it's a mis-interpretation of the Code.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sounds like a California thing. Or possibly new york


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Chicago is my default choice for excessively anal codes.


----------



## meser (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you guys for your time and replays. Maybe everyone except for islandboy... lol


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Big John said:


> Chicago is my default choice for excessively anal codes.


But they don't require AFCIs...with the 2014 code, I'd bet you could wire a house there, under their code, cheaper than you can wire a house under the NEC...that is assuming the same labor rates for both projects.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

some of them have yellow tape across the load terminals to prevent you from using them as feed thru

I bought a bunch of new ones and they were all like that


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Jack Legg said:


> some of them have yellow tape across the load terminals to prevent you from using them as feed thru
> 
> I bought a bunch of new ones and they were all like that


 That isn't to prevent you from using them it is to help identify the line terminals. P&S gfci receptacles have had that for as long as I can remember


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

meser said:


> Sorry. Let me say it differently. What I have heard is that its a change in the code that doesn't allow you to use load side anymore. For example if you have 3 outlets , you have to use 3 gfi's instead of 1 and 2 regular receptacles on the load side. Not sure if it is national or local. I'm in New York.


Some guys have a shirt pocket code book and make it up as they go along, having your own up to date NEC you can mess them up with the facts...:laughing:

Welcome to the forum..:thumbsup:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

meser said:


> Thank you guys for your time and replays. Maybe everyone except for islandboy... lol


Yeah he likes to break u down 

There are quite a few of them here!

But its worth it for the good ones who share and contribute


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

They do make a gfci that is not feed thru-- not sure why


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

meser said:


> Thank you guys for your time and replays. Maybe everyone except for islandboy... lol


Dude... read your 1st post. How would YOU respond? 

I "heard" I can't downfeed GFCI's? 

From whom?
For what?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

meser said:


> Sorry. Let me say it differently. What I have heard is that its a change in the code that doesn't allow you to use load side anymore. For example if you have 3 outlets , you have to use 3 gfi's instead of 1 and 2 regular receptacles on the load side. Not sure if it is national or local. I'm in New York.


Your question is valid...don't let the haters get to you.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> But they don't require AFCIs...with the 2014 code, I'd bet you could wire a house there, under their code, cheaper than you can wire a house under the NEC...that is assuming the same labor rates for both projects.


Resi in Chicago has to be piped in....


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

cletis is that you again?:yes:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That isn't to prevent you from using them it is to help identify the line terminals. P&S gfci receptacles have had that for as long as I can remember


I think he's trolling, at least I hope he is........:shifty:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> But they don't require AFCIs...with the 2014 code, I'd bet you could wire a house there, under their code, cheaper than you can wire a house under the NEC...that is assuming the same labor rates for both projects.



Soemhow, I can't see the savings from not buying half a dozen AFCI's as offsetting the labor to pipe an entire dwelling with EMT.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jack Legg said:


> some of them have yellow tape across the load terminals to prevent you from using them as feed thru
> 
> I bought a bunch of new ones and they were all like that



Not to _prevent_ you from using them.......... just to _notify_ you as to what they are for. If you never noticed, that yellow tape has words on it.


----------



## Grabsumbuds8683 (Oct 11, 2013)

meser said:


> Sorry. Let me say it differently. What I have heard is that its a change in the code that doesn't allow you to use load side anymore. For example if you have 3 outlets , you have to use 3 gfi's instead of 1 and 2 regular receptacles on the load side. Not sure if it is national or local. I'm in New York.


NY is still working of 2008 code I am going to venture to say maybe a spec for the job your on.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> Resi in Chicago has to be piped in....


I am very much aware of that, and I stand by my statement.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If money allows, I like to have a GFCI at each point for bathrooms and outdoor receptacles. Kitchens, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> Hello.
> What is the situation?
> Do you have a clue?
> Do you know how to ask a question?
> Are you even an electrician?


What's with the a-hole replies? I think he asked it perfectly. I understood it.
Stuff like this gives ET a bad name.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Chrisibew440 said:


> What's with the a-hole replies? I think he asked it perfectly. I understood it.
> Stuff like this gives ET a bad name.


The a-hole replies are the same ones you get on the job site if you were to ask the same question.

You know this... 

Pete


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> The a-hole replies are the same ones you get on the job site if you were to ask the same question.
> 
> You know this...
> 
> Pete


I don't think I've ever been talked to like that.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I don't think I've ever been talked to like that.


Go to your room


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Go to your room


They've taken down the padding.


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Resi in Chicago has to be piped in....


Yes, residential is piped in. Arc Fault breakers are required for bedroom circuits only. Arc fault receptacles are not allowed as the chicago electrical code requires circuit to be completely de-energized.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> The a-hole replies are the same ones you get on the job site if you were to ask the same question.
> 
> You know this...
> 
> Pete


Yeah, anyone other than a first year apprentice shouldn't be asking that sort of question


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Soemhow, I can't see the savings from not buying half a dozen AFCI's as offsetting the labor to pipe an entire dwelling with EMT.


Some of them in the area (not me) are insanely fast a piping. Couple that with the fact that there are far fewer splices in boxes with pipe. You'll pick up some serious time on trim out by eliminating a boat load of splices. Plus in a piped house you may need openly 10 home runs to the panel, where in the same house you may need 40 with romex. You would be surprised how quickly two guys can pipe a house when one one measures and installs while the other bends and cuts.

But here is the thing that Don may be missing. A Chicago piper is insanely fast, but he is slow at roping the same house. Where as, a seasoned roper is fast at roping and poor at piping. So.....a Chicago piper, is probably going to beat a Chicago roper, but not a seasoned roper.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Mshow1323 said:


> ...
> ...is probably going to beat a Chicago roper ...


That sounds like a mythical character to me


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> That sounds like a mythical character to me


Generally Kane County and west


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Mshow1323 said:


> Generally Kane County and west


Yes, I know that for the most part as you get away from the city, you can use NM in dwelling units.

However the difference is not a huge as most seem to think it would be. Back in the booming housing days, there were large electrical contractors that did tract housing in areas that required EMT and areas that permitted NM. They would have "seasoned" electricians for each type of installation. Their cost differences for the same house using NM as compared to EMT was around 15% to 18% more for the EMT house. (assuming the same labor rate for each project).

In my area, NM can be used in one and two family dwelling units and in multifamily of less than 3 stories or less than 7 units in a building.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

> I'd bet you could wire a house there, under their code, cheaper than you can wire a house under the NEC...that is assuming the same labor rates for both projects.





don_resqcapt19 said:


> Yes, I know that for the most part as you get away from the city, you can use NM in dwelling units.
> 
> However the difference is not a huge as most seem to think it would be. Back in the booming housing days, there were large electrical contractors that did tract housing in areas that required EMT and areas that permitted NM. They would have "seasoned" electricians for each type of installation. Their cost differences for the same house using NM as compared to EMT was around 15% to 18% more for the EMT house. (assuming the same labor rate for each project).
> 
> In my area, NM can be used in one and two family dwelling units and in multifamily of less than 3 stories or less than 7 units in a building.


You're contradicting yourself. Quote 1 you said pipe is cheaper, quote 2, rope is cheaper, and not just cheaper, but 15% cheaper. Take $20,000 per house for rope. Add 15% to that for EMT is $23,000. Multiply that by 20 houses and that's a crap load of money not earned.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome to forum. If youre an electrician ask all the questions you need to the way you need to. There are plenty of sharp electricians on here who will help with what you ask how you ask and how to find the answer. Those who are quick to show they are smarter than you usually dont know the answer anyway.

learning to learn


----------

